

Cosmo, the Hacker ‘God’ Who Fell to Earth - crisnoble
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/cosmo-the-god-who-fell-to-earth/all

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505003>

~~~
crisnoble
thanks!

